# laproscopic surgery



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all;I'm getting a laproscopy done on Wednesday, and if any of you have had this procedure done, any words of wisdom of post-op recovery and what you experienced would be appreciated.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Jan,I have had this done twice before. The incision is so small and doesn't cause much pain. The worst part of it for me was the bloating. Took me over a week to get that to go away. Good luck, this is a great thing to have done to check for things. Mindy


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Jan -I had the laproscopic surgery - Like Mindy said the incision is barely noticeable and not very painful at all. The bloating from the gas they put inside you to see around in there is what is most uncomfortable, but by all means not unbearable. A bad flare up of IBS is much worse !







Hope all works out well for you - Good Luck Jodie


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! They are appreciated!


----------



## 22997 (Mar 14, 2007)

It is amazing what they can do with just making a little incision. The gas they use to blow you (so they can see) up causes the worst pain. Your body slowly absorbs the gas and took me 2 weeks to finally deflate.Get out your sweatpants!!! I could not wear pants with a button for a few weeks. Good luck!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Jan, I haven't had the laproscopic surgery, but I have had arthroscopic surgery done on my shoulder and on my ankle and the scars are barely noticeable (laproscopic must be if they're going into the abdomen and arthroscopic if they're working on joints? because they same to be almost the same procedures and use the same equipment). You have to look for the ones on my shoulder. The ones on my ankle are still fairly fresh, so they show up more, but they are still about 1/2 inch in length. Be prepared to not want to do much afterwards. Talk to the nurses if you've got questions, they're usually great! Good luck! I'll be thinking about you! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Jan, I haven't either... and I'm not quite sure what laproscopic surgery is... Just want to say -- Good Luck to you! Good thoughts and paryers and hugs going your way!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Cherrie, laproscopic or arthroscopic surgery is where they don't do a full length incision, they go in through what they call "ports" placed in the skin. They are small enough to allow for instruments to be placed down through them and do their work. They do tons of surgeries this way. Usually one port contains a camera and the other one does the instruments (sometimes they have more than two as well). They did part of my ankle surgery this way. I have two little marks from it. Of course though, it doesn't look as cool as my Frankensteinish looking 4.5 inch scar from the rest of my surgery!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I know occasionally they have to do another incision just in case they can't see everything well. I could care less about scarring with all the stretch marks I got on my stomach from having Tara. Those bad boys are huge!







He'll go down through the navel (that's the part that makes me want to puke) I don't even let my husband touch my belly button!







and the other incision will be at the hairline of my.... well, you know where...







so if he has to make another incision, so be it. I didn't even think I needed this darn thing because I hadn't had a bad flareup in a while, until Saturday night, when I thought I was gonna die, and some tonight also. So, I'm glad I'm going through with it. Even if he says, it's IBS related, at least I'll know where it's coming from. He said if there is alot of damage and the uterus had to come out, hysterectomy, etc. he would close up and that surgery would be scheduled as it's a whole different ball game for prepping for that surgery and alot longer time frame. I've got groceries in the house, and we all went to town cleaning like crazy; I got my bills paid, and taxes taken care of, laundry halfway completed and then I've got nothing left but to lay on the couch and be babied by my family!







If I don't have too much shoulder pain because I heard that is an after effect, maybe I'll milk it anyway!







Nah, I'll just be grateful if the pain stays away from my right shoulder as that's the one that I have the thrombosis outlet syndrome? and may have to have surgery on that one. I swear, it has not been my year! Oh well, things can always be worse. Hugs!


----------

